# Do any other women have a husband with a foot fetish?



## StarBlondie

I’m new here and hope some other women out there can relate and help me out with a situation. I recently got married, and although everything has been great, there has been one thing that has thrown me a bit. My husband recently told me that he has a foot fetish, and really wants to do foot fetish type things sometimes in bed. I’m totally fine with it, but I have never even given my feet any thought in terms of something sexual, and although my husband is trying to “guide” me, I feel like I am so ignorant to the subject and I desperately want to drive him wild in bed with it.
He told me that he especially likes to lick the bottoms of my feet. I don’t mind it, but sometimes it tickles so much, and sometimes I am self conscious that they might be dirty, or might be sweaty or smelly (although he tells me that he thinks that is hot, I can’t imagine that he is doing anything other than make me feel less self conscious about it). I also am utterly clueless as to how I can drive him wild with the bottoms of my feet to be totally honest.

So I’m just curious to hear from some other women about it. Maybe I’m just sheltered and a bit inexperienced lol, but have you ever been with or married a man with a foot fetish? Did he like licking the bottoms of your feet? Were you self conscious also? Any good advice? Help! lol


----------



## Pandakiss

.


----------



## wife'sslave

hi,

well dont be afraid lady.I would say explore your husband's fetish more.Sometimes this footfetish thing is combined with a slight female dominant style.I mean as you say he likes to lick the bottom of your feet, than he may likes it more when you order him to lick the bottom of your feet.May be her likes to become your footstool whe you are watching tv or talking on phone.So just relax and enjoy.........


----------



## cent130130

You are most of the way there, just by being open to the idea. My suggestion would be to just ask your husband how he likes it. It seems that there are differences between those of us men who have shared that we like our wife's feet, and what particular things we enjoy. For me, it starts with the desire for my wife not to think I'm too weird and to be open to meeting that desire for me. In my case, unfortunately, my wife doesn't do either as well as I would like. That aside, my preference is for my wife's bare feet, particularly her toes and soles. I am aroused by the sight of my wife's feet, and the touch of her feet against my hands and face. I also like when she (on the rare occasion) has a pedicure. I'm really not in to the fem dominant thing, or really into having a footjob, but other men may differ in that regard. Good luck, your husband is lucky you are open to meeting his need in this area. It's really harmless, in my opinion, and seems to be a simple way to really meet an important need for your husband.


----------



## LovesHerMan

There was a thread a while back about foot fetishes:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/34274-my-husband-my-feet.html


----------



## WorkingOnMe

If he's telling you he thinks dirty feet are hot, he's not trying to spare your feelings. He's telling you the truth.


----------



## southbound

I've always had an appreciation for nice female feet. Some people don't like the word fetish, but call it what you will, it's just a word. Personally, I was never into any extreme stuff with feet, and I liked my x wife's entire body. But nice, soft, feet were always visually attractive. It got her a lot of foot rubs.

Don't be stunned that your husband finds your feet attractive. Unless there is something unusual about your feet that really causes you to wonder why he likes them, like your middle toe is 8 inches long, and the dry skin on your feet is 1 inch thick and like sandpaper, don't be shocked. :rofl: Your feet are part of your body just like everything else and no reason why they can't be attractive too.


----------



## old pilot

Women spend a fortune on their feet and shoes and complain when men think feet are sexy. Are they nuts?


----------



## 40isthenew20

I am a husband with a foot fetish and my wife is very compliant to it. She used to be very ticklish from it but that has waned over time. 

My wife has size 5s and those petite things drive me insane. The soles and in between the toes especially. I also like a little sweatiness and natural scent, so your H is not just telling you that. It's a common trait of the fetish. 

Baby oil up and give him a foot job. Or a HJ or BJ with your feet in his face. He'll bring you breakfast in bed the following morning.


----------



## wiigirl

I know a lot of guys with shoe and boot fetishes...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMonogamista

Interestingly enough, some old friends of mine who were working as professional dominatrices told me that a large majority of their clients were WAY into feet. It's very common.
And I've noticed that a pointed foot resembles an erect penis and balls (the ankle being the balls), and have wondered if that has something to do with it. Maybe the man likes to see his own virile member reflected in his woman--in a non-threatening place like at the bottom of a beautiful set of legs. I don't know if there's anything to that, but I do wonder.
Yes, my husband loves my feet, and I love to tease him and pleasure him with my skills and tricks. It's a big part of our fore-play. We could be talking over dinner, and if I start pointing my toes and turning my feet this way and that, I can feel that I'm capturing his attention. He really likes to see my feet pointed, but with the toes curled back (kind of what they'd look like inside a pair of high heels)--especially when we're having sex.
Also, tracing his penis with my foot through his pants is VERY EFFECTIVE fore-play, and can lead very nicely into a foot job.
Wow! Have fun with it! You can't really go wrong. Best of luck!


----------



## homebuilder

im really into attractive feet. first kudos to you for trying to find info to make it better for him, not calling him wuerd or strange. i would say just be open and supportive try different things and go along. so many people are unwilling to try things that they think are different. i kinda think there should not be much off limits in a couple sex life. dont worry about sweat or smell because he is not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maneo

StarBlondie, you seem comfortable with your husband's attraction to your feet. If two consenting adults find pleasure in something, just enjoy. 
I'd let him be your guide on what works for him in terms of foot play.
It should also be your place to let him know what really gets you going - whether it is something he does to you or something you want to do to him. 
And by the way, feet can be a very sensitive and erotic place for some attention. Hopefully you will find as much satisfaction as he does.


----------



## IndyTMI

Yep, I love to run my fingers between her toes and also suck on the 4 smaller ones. Lightly using fingernails on the bottoms of her feet as well as around the ankles gets her going.


----------



## coupdegrace

I have a mild (I suppose) foot fetish. I have a great appreciation for woment that take good care of their feet with regular pedicures. There's nothing worse than seeing a woman with crusty white heels and toes. In addition, I just like to look and grade, especially when it comes to the toes. Personally, I think licking soles and heels is dirty and disgusting.

Something that few might find odd is I have an achilles fetish as well. I LOVE when women have thin, defined achilles, along with pretty feet.

Eva Longoria has beautiful achilles and feet.


----------



## IndyTMI

coupdegrace said:


> Eva Longoria has beautiful achilles and feet.


Along with with a bunch of other beautiful things.


----------



## 40isthenew20

coupdegrace said:


> I have a mild (I suppose) foot fetish. I have a great appreciation for woment that take good care of their feet with regular pedicures. There's nothing worse than seeing a woman with crusty white heels and toes. In addition, I just like to look and grade, especially when it comes to the toes. Personally, I think licking soles and heels is dirty and disgusting.
> 
> Something that few might find odd is I have an achilles fetish as well. I LOVE when women have thin, defined achilles, along with pretty feet.
> 
> Eva Longoria has beautiful achilles and feet.


I would devour those precious little peds.


----------



## CuddleBug

I love my woman's feet. I'm not into the taste, or smell thing, only the softness and feeling of her feet. So when I go down on her, she pleasures me with her feet or I would like to just do her feet once in the near future. To me, any part of my wife that is very soft is sexual to me, butt, feet, hands, breasts, doesn't matter. It's more the sensation for me than smell or taste.

I think women do this subconsciously without really realizing it because there is no benefit to doing so otherwise. Not healthy for the feet, ankle or calve and its harder to walk and balance.


----------



## sign0thetimes

I have been married to my wife for over 25 years and finally admitted to her that I had a fetish for her lovely feet. She was so happy that I came forward and has been very supportive! She used to be so self conscious of her feet that she never wanted them touched, until I started to make pedicure appts for her. Now she cant wait for the next appt., only to hurry home to show me! She doesn't quite understand why I think her feet are sexy, but I told her that it is just HER feet that I am so fond of. She lovingly told me that she is ok with it and she gets to enjoy a foot massage almost every night!


----------



## Priyanka Negi

Hi Starblondie,

I am an Indian and I got married at the age of 22. it's been 10 years now and I have 2 kids (Both girls).
My early married life was very difficult because my husband have foot fetish. Initially it was very awkward and I was unable to tolerate. I wanted to leave him within first month of my marriage. 
However, I decided to council him. I tried different ways but he was adamant. He was not ready to change. So, I packed my bag and went to my parent's home. I discussed this matter with my mother and she gave me an excellent advice. 
My mother told me not to deprive hungry man of food. Thus, I returned back to my husband and let him enjoy my feet. I started taking special care of hygiene because I didn't want my husband to be sick due to my feet. When my husband use to return from work, I use to wash my feet with soap and apply moisturizing cream and when I was tired I use to apply hand sanitizer on my feet. 
I let him suck and play with my feet, after playing for 4-5 mins he use to do amazing sex. believe me, my feet worked like viagra for him.
With the span of time it became my habit. The plus point was that my feet became soft. 
My husband is a loving, caring and loyal man. I feel satisfied to fulfill his fetish appetite.


----------

